

Ask YC: Good mySQL tutorial on linking tables - symbiotic

I'm trying to develop a scalable table structure for my current project and I think the best way to do things will involve linking tables. I'm looking for some good tutorials on how table linking works as well as what are the best ways to create scalable database structures.<p>Does anyone have any good links on these subjects?<p>Any help is appreciated as I'm a total newbie on this subject.
======
gcheong
Not quite sure this is what you are looking for, but maybe:

<http://philip.greenspun.com/sql/>

~~~
STHayden
great resource. thanks!

------
carlos
Hi, <http://www.percona.com/presentations.html>

There you have around 20 presentations on pdf related to MySQL, indexing,
improving performance, query optimization, techniques for scaling, etc.

Have fun with those!

